

Play with Interactive Bootstrap Documentation - mattront
http://pinegrow.com/bootstrap-docs.html

======
tmikaeld
Really impressive demo!

Been using Pinegrow a few days and it is much better executed than Macaw,
Divshot, Muse, Dreamweaver and similar, mainly because it's based on node-
webkit and as such uses a proper DOM, less error prone and perfect testing
since it actually use a browser.

I also like the UI better, this seems to be made by someone intending to
actually USE their own app.

Do hope to see extensions/plugin support soon!

